# Best Use Of Money??



## MonsterInProgress (Mar 27, 2006)

alright.....im about to get a 05 GTO......and.. i have about 2000 set aside for mods... the cosmetics on the GTO already looks good....ill put a Rhys Millen Race Body Kit on it later....but i want better performance i.e 0-60 and 1/4th mile times.....whats my best bet? and this is 2000 to use on parts....i can deal with install prices sep[eratly


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Short Throw Shifter
CAI
Headers (LT)
Exhaust
cam
Nitrous
Springs
Shock & Struts
STB
Sway Bar 
Bushings

Just a few of many Mods and routes you can go thru


----------



## Kilboy (Mar 17, 2006)

GMM short throw shifter should be one of ur first mods... U will notice right away that the stock shifter has to go. 

power wise... Kooks or SLP headers
Corsa or Borla Exhaust
K&N or Leigenfelter intake

besides that check out the forum...there is a lot of good advise here. 

Welcome and happy hunting arty:


----------



## MonsterInProgress (Mar 27, 2006)

well im getting a A4 not a M6 so .....scratch the short throw shifter ha


----------



## ALMARE (Mar 27, 2006)

American Racing Headers 60rwhp At The Vette Doctors 631/8410779


----------



## malum in se (Feb 16, 2006)

707GTOLS2 said:


> Short Throw Shifter
> CAI
> Headers (LT)
> Exhaust
> ...


Uh . . . he said he has $2000 plus installation . . . this looks more like about $3500? I only ask b/c I too am trying to get the best mods for my money, and limit the dough flying out the door.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

If someone gave me a GTO and $2k and said make it as fast as possible, I'd probably go with headers, cam, tune and shifter. Realistically, you're not going to buy a lot with $2k, unfortunately. That's especially true if you go with LT Headers...they'll eat up a huge chunk of your budget. With shorty headers, it's possible to get a cam, tune and the shifter too, but the jury is still out on the horsepower gains. Most people believe that you'll get more with LTs, but it's more of a price vs performance thing for me.
For $2k, you could probably be fairly deep into the 12s in the quarter.
You could also go with nitrous instead of a cam, but then you only have part-time power.


----------



## edysinger (Nov 23, 2005)

baron_iv said:


> If someone gave me a GTO and $2k and said make it as fast as possible, I'd probably go with headers, cam, tune and shifter. Realistically, you're not going to buy a lot with $2k, unfortunately. That's especially true if you go with LT Headers...they'll eat up a huge chunk of your budget. With shorty headers, it's possible to get a cam, tune and the shifter too, but the jury is still out on the horsepower gains. Most people believe that you'll get more with LTs, but it's more of a price vs performance thing for me.
> For $2k, you could probably be fairly deep into the 12s in the quarter.
> You could also go with nitrous instead of a cam, but then you only have part-time power.


For $2k, I would do this:

1. CAI
2. LTs
3. Cam
4. Tune
5. Remove Weight!


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Yeah, removing weight is free. The less your car weighs, the better it performs. 
Thanks edysinger.


----------



## rjhockey94 (Dec 7, 2005)

what would everyone say is the best sounding exhaust for a 04 GTO....i really want to get some new exhaust but i want some opinions before i go spending money


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

You're going to get as many opinions as there are different brands/types of exhaust.
There's a database of sounds of various exhaust systems here on the forums. I believe it's in the audio/video section. From there, you'll have a better idea of what they sound like.
Happy hunting.


----------



## jason (CMEXLR8) (May 2, 2006)

corsa makes a nice exhaust for your 04 gto. here is a link and they also have audio for the exhaust sound!!
http://www.corsaperf.com/gto.htm


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

I happen to like the magnaflow sound better, so there ya go...2 opinions, 2 different brands already. 
The trend will continue.


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

Of that mod list, whose springs are you guys running?

JM


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Springs as in suspension or valve springs? There are several choices for both.


----------



## XGTO (Mar 2, 2006)

*Gas*

This car came allready with everything you need , don't worry just put High octane gas and don't worry, enjoy it!...


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

XGTO said:


> This car came allready with everything you need , don't worry just put High octane gas and don't worry, enjoy it!...


You can never have a woman that is TOO beautiful, you can never have TOO much money, nor can you ever have TOO much horsepower...
Mod that sucker!!! 
:cheers


----------



## pontiactom (Nov 7, 2004)

check here for ur best price


----------



## pontiactom (Nov 7, 2004)

pontiactom said:


> check here for ur best price
> 
> 
> stripper motor sports


----------



## 04CTSVFLA (Oct 19, 2005)

American Racing Headers 60rwhp At The Vette Doctors 631/8410779????

You picked up 60 just from headers??????


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

baron_iv said:


> You can never have a woman that is TOO beautiful, you can never have TOO much money, nor can you ever have TOO much horsepower...
> Mod that sucker!!!
> :cheers



All you need is TOO much money (the other 2 will fall into place) :cool


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

get a prostitute


----------

